

Jon Stewart's first Daily Show episode after 9/11/01 - awwstn2
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-september-20-2001/september-11--2001

======
mtgx
I like how he keeps being positive about "our democracy" and all that, but
unfortunately the "democracy" of US has become worse and worse since 9/11.

